# Homemade fence



## aztd (Jul 22, 2006)

Ideas about a fence that is like a big clamp, Kinda like the fence on some table saws, has any one done this, would there be problems?


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi aztd - looks like no one's responded yet, but I have a couple thoughts anyway - seems like that might be a little difficult to build "home-made" and have it be attached rigidly enough to withstand the forces that are going to be pushing against it without some real engineering - I've had some standrd fences slip on me when I thought they were pretty well locked down (I assume you mean a lateral clmping mechanism similar to some of the clamping straight edges and guides that can be bought where it's gripping the edges of the table as opposed to clamping in a vertical direction). For myself and my limited brainpower, keeping things simple has generaly worked best for me, but I'm also not all that imaginative. I'm not sure what the advantage would be of having a Biesmeyer type fence on my router table - are you thinking that it might help with making minute adjustments? - I generally just pin one end of my fence and make adjustments by pivoting the other end and clamping it - if you can picture it that way, fence-to-bit adjustments can be made that are pretty durn exacting - even if your fence is nothing fancier than a 2x4 . That being said however, if you come up with a homemade way to build one like that without having track rails or other mechanisms in your way, I'd really be interested in seeing it. Wasn't intending to be discouraging and there's certainly pleasure in simply creating something like that. If you try it, please share the outcome with us.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Check out my pictures in the photo section on the Beisemeyer fence clone, might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

My homemade fence has self contained clamps at both ends of the fence. The clamps grab the lip of the table. The fence also has a simple micro adjustment feature. The fence is about 8 years old & getting a little tacky....one day I will build a new one, probably the same as the tacky one. The nice thing about self contained clamps is the fence is easy to remove from the table in one piece without clamps flopping around.

Lee


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I've been researching fences lately and I'm probably going with the BenchDog fence. One of the main reasons I like it is that it clamps to the underside of the table as well. I'm thinking I don't want to have tracks on my table for the fence to travel in, and at this point I'm also debating whether a miter slot is really necessary.

Michael


----------



## aztd (Jul 22, 2006)

thank you guys, and mailee I did see your photos earlier tonight. Got any of the inside. ass for trying to reinvite the wheel, I think I am going to use t track on the sides, saw a picture in a book and it looks cool.

I guess that I wanted to make it fast and easy, and one pull and a lever seem like a good way to me. Seems to me that the is no reason way you could incorperate something like a pipe clamp into the design and it would work.


----------

